
Jailbreak for an Active iOS Version - RadioHacker
https://github.com/cj123/canijailbreak.com/commit/751fe3c001eb7617aa390b928ae34036c14e68e6
======
fortran77
Amazed they can keep finding jailbreaks. You'd think Apple would have
everything locked down by now.

